# Eco-Complete problem



## ulster exile (8 Mar 2008)

Hi all, 

I recently bought a 20lb bag of Eco-Complete for a wee tank I was setting up and posted a thread on plantgeek about it (you people scare me  ) and mentioned that I was unhappy with the product.  It was not black, more some black with multi-coloured bits.  It wasn't very fine either, having some pretty large granules (I even got a 1 inch stone with it).  

However, I've now been told that there was a problem with a batch of Eco-Complete so that it wasn't black or as fine as it should have been.  A guy from Caribsea joined the site and apologised for the mistake and said that replacements would be offered where there was a valid receipt.  Needless to say, I have emailed Caribsea myself, but am not holding out much hope since I bought the stuff off ebay (nice price) so have no paper receipt and I'm in the UK.

Anywa, for any of you planning on buying Eco-Complete you should be aware of this.

Plantgeek thread found HERE


----------



## planter (8 Mar 2008)

I just bought some for a new aquascape and was suprised at the grain size!!
 First time ive seen it though so I dont really know what im looking at.

You got me worried now.


----------



## ulster exile (8 Mar 2008)

They reckon the mineral content of the stuff is the same and it will do the same job.  The problem is essentially with the appearance.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Mar 2008)

you will have a receipt in paypal if you look in your history it will let you print that off.

Andy


----------



## planter (8 Mar 2008)

Just read the origional thread . 

This is annoying I think ive got the new stuff! 





typical !! Ive used Jbl And red sea product in the past and thought i'd see what all the fuss was about with Eco complete. trust me to try it now there are issues.

Ive still got the outer boxes that it it shipped in I wonder if there is a batch No.?


----------



## planter (8 Mar 2008)

edited. Sorry posted twice


----------



## ulster exile (8 Mar 2008)

I've emailed them so it's a case of wait and see for me - thanks for the Paypal tip Supercoley, I'll email them that when I get a reply.

Mine looks just like yours planter - in a way I'm glad there's a known issue since I was disappointed when I got mine and now I feel vindicated.

It's a shame for Caribsea since Eco-complete ha such a huge reputation and you and I have decided to act on that and buy it for the first time.


----------



## planter (8 Mar 2008)

I must admit I wasnt concerned until you mentioned it but I  was a llittle dissapointed too when I saw if for the first time.  I may just use it because im planning on using it only in the plant zones of the tank so very little if any will be seen.


----------



## sevenleaf (12 Mar 2008)

Can I ask where the dodgy EC was purchased from? I was about to order some myself today but obviously want black, and don't want the hassle of having to return multicoloured product.

PS - where's cheapest online?


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2008)

OH THAT EXPLAINS IT!!!!!

I saw some EC in a LFS and was looking at and thinking 'this isn't the same as the stuff I got last time?'

It looked exactly like the stuff in planters pic.  The colour isn't the same either, it should be all black.

Cheers for keeping us posted.

Sam


----------



## ulster exile (12 Mar 2008)

My EC was purchased from eBay (Â£24 including postage didn't seem bad to me).

CaribSea replied to my email yesterday as follows


> Christine,
> 
> We are working on a streamlined way to resolve this issue outside the US.  Please hang on another day or so and I should have a procedure in place.
> 
> ...



His details are on his Plantgeek posts, so I've no issues in publishing them here too.  

I'll let you know when I get a more detailed response.


----------



## gribz (15 Mar 2008)

Hi, new user here so thought I better say something!  

I've just got another batch of Eco-Complete and think mine is the coloured batch as well, have you had any further replay from Carib-Sea about this?

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## ulster exile (15 Mar 2008)

No Gribz, not yet - I had that reply on Tuesday/Wednesday, so I was going to chase in a week's time.  I can only suggest that you'd support the case of us UK folks with dodgy EC if you too email him.


----------



## gribz (15 Mar 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me, i've sent an email off to Jud about this and will await a reply.  hopefully they can arrange a straight swap at a local store as I don't fancy posting all this back (only four bags but still pricey postage).

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## planter (16 Mar 2008)

Poor old Jud! His in box must be full!

As I understand it there is nothing WRONG with Eco complete, It has simply been a little different due to caribsea trying to meet demand for the product.
If youve never seen the product before and was happy to buy it off the shelf for what it was then you have a great product. If however youve used it before and ordered it over the internet 'blind' you may not have recieved what you was expecting. Apparantly the origional product is finer and 'blacker'. You shouldnt have too much trouble returning the product as Caribsea seem very keen to keep their customers happy. I guess you will have to do this through your retailer. I would suggest any one wanting to purchase the oriogional Eco complete over the internet be very careful to ensure you get what you want!

IMO If you have the recently produced stuff and you like the look of it just forget the whole issue!


----------



## ulster exile (16 Mar 2008)

Yes, I agree with you on the point that the new batch's ability to do the job isn't in question.  

But a lot of people will also buy it on the strength of its reputation not just for the job it does, but for its appearance and I expressed my disappointment at that appearance from the moment I bought it, but I needed to set my tank up so it was used regardless.  The purpose of this thread was to ensure that other people were made aware that they cannot rely on the existing reputation the product has in terms of appearance so that they too didn't buy 'blind' as you put it and end up disappointed.  If you're not disappointed then more power to your elbow, but otherwise I'd say express your disappointment as is your right.

And as for poor Jud and his emails - well he gets paid to "handle product concerns" so more emails will keep him in a salary for longer, won't it  ?


----------



## planter (16 Mar 2008)

Dont worry ulster exile I totally agree with you. Just passing on what if found out. There are people out there who have bought the stuff who need not panic thats all im saying!


----------



## gribz (16 Mar 2008)

I've been looking at the bags and the diference in colours in mine doesn't seem as bad as the pic posted earlier in the thread, I really want to get this tank set up so i'll probably just go with it and maybe mix some standard fine black gravel in there as well


----------



## ulster exile (9 Apr 2008)

I had a reply from Jud today advising that when they'd sourced a supplier in Europe, he'd arrange for a replacement bag to be sent to me.

ETA: received, sent from Holland I think!  Success for me at least.


----------



## PM (3 May 2008)

Hi, as far I know, EC has been multi-coloured with all dirrent sized grains (from dust to pebble size) for ever!

The OVERALL appearance though, is still black-ish.

I like it but find it v.dusty.  :?


----------



## niknaksky (6 May 2008)

I got 3 bags 1 from one shop and 2 from another.
The 2 that i got last were multi coloured and the first was mainly black and seemed finer i thought it was just me but since i read this i know it is not so just fired them an email.


----------



## planter (6 May 2008)

More of a concern for me after using Eco complete for the first time is what I think 'IT' is doing to my KH levels! Filled my tank with 75% RO and my KH was 14 !! got it down to 9 now but I didnt anticipate it doing that.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 May 2008)

I didn't think Eco was supposed to alter KH?  Odd...


----------



## planter (6 May 2008)

I have heard it mentioned elswhere (since) that it may do this


----------



## ulster exile (6 May 2008)

I have heard it too, but haven't tested to check.


----------



## TDI-line (7 May 2008)

Thanks for this thread UE.

 I was going to buy some, but will have a closer look at some others.


----------



## beeky (8 May 2008)

I've heard it affects KH for a few months, but the AE info on it says that it won't. It does say it contains calcium though, but don't know in what form.


----------



## Music man (22 Jun 2008)

What would be an equivalent to eco complete ?


----------



## planter (24 Jun 2008)

Thought I would just stop by and let you all know that despite the intial KH issues I now have a thriving tank. The plants look great against the dark Eco complete substrate So im a happy chappy at last. You can see the results in my journal 'The Cube' link in sig.

As for equivelant substrates, ECo complete is unique in that it is 'Live' with beneficial nitrifying bacteria for instant cycling. 

If you just want a recommendation for another planted tank substrate then your best advised to check some of the othere threads in this section 'substrates'


----------



## sanj (24 Jun 2008)

Hey Mr planter,

i am probaly ordering 15 x 20lb bags of eco-complete for and 8 footer. Does it just alter the KH or other parameters. Dont really want problems for my fish when i transfer them. 

Also it seems ot have tken 2-3 months to get your KH down, were you doing 50% changes every week?

Thanks

Sanj


----------

